# more new toys arriving each day :)



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

not really audio, but we dont have an electronics section

my new Viper 791XV

theives beware!
(brand new, NOT a refurb)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice, you should put that warning sticker on your window....better safe than sorry.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I remember when i got my alarm. Ahh the reminiscing. Have fun with that install


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

now i've just ordered a power-lock actuator kit 

not gonna have power locks that i can control from inside the car, but it'll be tied into the alarm, so no more fiddling with the key in the dark while its raining, cursing the bastard who didnt put power locks on my car stock 

i'll include the write-up with the alarm install, for all us b15 XE/GXE guys that may have manual locks, i feel your pain haha

POWER DOOR LOCK KIT 4 DOOR 
Part Number 330-013 

-- for anyone that wants the same thing, its from PartsExpress.com


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have the same fucking alarm n my brother too..Its bad asss


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

*Mine is VERY similar.*

I have pretty much the exact same system but made by code alarm. Just out of curiosity and for comparison,how much was yours?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

great unit...I love viper. 

I'm hoping to upgrade my 550HF to one of those eventualy.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> I have pretty much the exact same system but made by code alarm. Just out of curiosity and for comparison,how much was yours?


$200 shipped.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

^ he got his on ebay from a reputable seller, dont expect that price from a dealer


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

anyone who's going to be attempting an alarm / remote-start install needs this info
it can also be view on my FTP, here: http://www.jmteam.net/metalhead/new stereo project/sentra wiring.txt

YEAR: 2002 MAKE: Nissan MODEL: Sentra STYLE: 

| ITEM | WIRE COLOR |POL | WIRE LOCATION |
| 12V |white/red | + |ignition harness |
| STARTER |black/white | + |ignition harness |
| SECOND STARTER |black/yellow | + |ignition harness |
| IGNITION |black/red | + |ignition harness |
| ACCESSORY |white | + |ignition harness |
| SECOND ACCESSORY |white/blue | + |ignition harness |
| POWER LOCK |gray | - |Time Control Unit or SECU *1|
| POWER UNLOCK |purple/red | - |Time Control Unit or SECU *1|
| LOCK MOTOR |red/black | |pin 15 at SECU *1 |
| UNLOCK MOTOR |blue/red | |pin 13 at SECU *1 |
| DISARM DEFEAT |white/red | |pin 14 at SECU *1 |
| PARKING LIGHTS + |wht/red or red/blu | |headlight switch or DKP |
| PARKING LIGHTS - |org/blk (hazards) | |pin 7 at SECU *1 |
| HEADLIGHTS |red/yel(L), purple(R | + |headlight switch |
| DOOR TRIGGER |*2 | - |*2 |
| DOME SUPERVISION |use door trigger | | |
| TRUNK/HATCH PIN |red/black *3 | - |trunk light or SECU *1 |
| HOOD PIN |pink/black | - |hood switch or SECU *1 |
| TRUNK/HATCH RELEASE |red | - |release switch *4 |
| FACTORY ALARM ARM |lt. green/red | - |pin 41 at SECU *1 |
|FACTORY ALARM DISARM |white/blue | - |pin 30 at SECU *1 |
| TACHOMETER |*5 | |*5 |
| SPEED SENSE |purple/red | |instrument cluster |
| BRAKE WIRE |red/green | + |brake pedal switch |
| HORN TRIGGER |white/green | - |steering column or SECU *1 |
| WIPERS |grn/red(L),grn/wht(H | - |steering column |
| LF WINDOW UP/DOWN |grn/red - blue | A |drivers window switch |
| RF WINDOW UP/DOWN |red/wht - red | A |drivers kick panel |
| LR WINDOW UP/DOWN |yellow - yel/blk | A |drivers kick panel |
| RR WINDOW UP/DOWN |grn/wht - green | A |drivers kick panel |
| RADIO 12V |blue | + |at radio |
| RADIO GROUND | | | |
| RADIO SWITCH |pink | + |at radio |
| RADIO ILLUMINATE |yellow/red | + |at radio |
| LF SPEAKER |purple - grn/yel | |at radio |
| RF SPEAKER |brown - brn/wht | |at radio |
| LR SPEAKER |orange - blk/pnk | |at radio |
| RR SPEAKER |gray - gry/red | |at radio |


NOTES:
NOTE: Some models have an immobilizer system that needs to be bypassed
during remote start. Use DEI module 555U to bypass.
*1 The Time Control Unit or the SECU (smart entrance control unit) is to
the right of the steering column.
*2 On vehicles without power doorlocks use red/white in the drivers kick
panel. Vehicles with power doorlocks use red for the drivers door and
red/white for the passenger doors, at the Time Control Unit or SECU.
*3 On models without the SECU, have to diode isolate the trunk pin wire
from the trunk light to avoid falsing problems.
*4 Can also use pink/black in pin 12 at the SECU but it is high current
negative, and must use a relay.
*5 For tach go to any of the coils and use one of the following:
black/red, purple, blue/red, or gray/red. Can also use blue/orange at the 
instrument cluster if vehicle is equipped with a tachometer.

















Nissan 
Sentra 
2002 

Remote Starter Wiring Colors and Notes

Function

Vehicle Color
Location

Start:

BLACK/WHITE & BLACK/YELLOW
IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS *, **

Ignition #1:

BLACK/RED
IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS

Ignition #2:

WHITE
IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS

Ignition #3:
N/A


Accessory:

WHITE/BLUE
IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS

Brake Light:

RED/GREEN
AT SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL

Tach Signal:

BLUE/ORANGE
INSTRUMENT CLUSTER

Parking Lights:

WHITE/RED OR RED/BLUE (+)
DRIVER'S KICK PANEL OR AT HEADLIGHT SWITCH

Headlights:
RED/YELLOW & PURPLE (+)
AT HEADLIGHT SWITCH ***

OEM Alarm Disarm:

WHITE/BLUE (-)
AT SECU ****

OEM Alarm Arm:

LT. GREEN/RED
AT SECU ****

Diesel Glow Plug:




Clutch Bypass Wire:




Notes:
* This Vehicle Is Equipped With Two Start Wires. Both Must Be Powered In Order For Vehicle To Start When Engine Is Cold; See Note #251 - Nissan Starter Wires Diagram. ** Some Models May Have A Transponder Type Of Anti-Theft System. See Installation Note #144 - Bypassing Transponder Theft Systems. 
Nissan 
Sentra 
2002 

Alarm and Keyless Entry Wiring Colors and Notes

Function
Vehicle Color
Location

Constant +12 Volts:
WHITE/RED
IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS

Starter Kill:

BLACK/WHITE & BLACK/YELLOW
IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS *, **

Ignition +12 Volts:

BLACK/RED
IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS

Dome Lights/Superv:

RED/WHITE (-)
DRIVER'S KICK PANEL OR AT SECU ****

OEM Horn:

WHITE/GREEN (-)
STEERING COLUMN HARNESS

Power Lock:

GRAY (-)
AT MODULE RIGHT OF STEERING COLUMN

Power Unlock:

PRUPLE/RED (-)
AT MODULE RIGHT OF STEERING COLUMN

Trunk Release:

RED (-)
AT RELEASE SWITCH

Alarm Input Wire:

RED/WHITE (-)
DRIVER'S KICK PANEL OR AT SECU ****

Notes:
*** Use Both Wires. Diode Isolate With 8 Amp Diodes With Band Facing Away From Remote Start/Alarm Module. **** SECU Is Located To The Right Of The Steering Column. Use Red (-) & Red/White (-) On Vehicles Not Equipped With Power Door Locks. Diode Isolate With Bands Facing The Remote Start/Alarm Module.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

You can get the Viper 791 installed for 300 with remout start


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> You can get the Viper 791 installed for 300 with remout start


not anywhere certified in Massachusetts
most shops want around $500 installed for alarm and RS....if you bring them the unit, and they arent making the $$ on that, you get charged pure labor.
i was quoted (from like 8 diff shops) anywhere from $215-$250+additional needed parts / optional sensors / etc


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

jasper can you get me the wiring info on my car for that type of alarm
1993 sentra xe 2dr


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

search on www.the12volt.com

thats where i got a lot of my info (dont register, and post and ask someone there to get it for you...it oughta be pretty easy to find)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i love 791XV, this is my 2nd Viper alarm. I got the 791XV the 1st day it was out on the market, i got rid of my 690 and got this one put in, and so far I love it 
One bad thing about me getting that alarm right after it came out was the price.. pretty expensive


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> ^ he got his on ebay from a reputable seller, dont expect that price from a dealer


when i got mine.. it was $600 and that was a good deal cause i knew a dealer.. now the priced dropped a lot..but BustBuy still sells this one for 499


----------

